# bacterial fungal infection



## KapampaGuy (Aug 12, 2004)

Can anyone reconmend some effective meds to treat fungal and bacterial infections in tropical fish. I'ts also been recommended to me by some folks to give fish a salt batrh for fungal infections, any thoughts on this> thanks.


----------



## Robin (Sep 18, 2002)

Maracyn and Maracyn-two, used together will work on most fungal and bacterial infections
Kanamycn is another good one.

As far as the salt goes: not sure how it works on fungus but from what I understand for its use against bacterial infections is that it works to prevent the bacteria from adherring to the fish's skin. Increasing water movement will also help in this regard. 
A fish becomes susceptible to bacteria and fungal infections when it's under some sort of stress. Poor water conditions, aggression, rough handling, etc. So along with any treatment you use you want to go after the stressor so that way the fish will be better able to fight the ailment off himself.

In our library under Cichlid Health there is a good article on Columnaris, (a bacterial infection), and within that article he gives some excellent directions on how to do a salt bath. Might want to have a look at it.

Are your fish sick?

Robin


----------



## RyanR (Apr 29, 2008)

We used acriflavine to treat velvet disease in our chocolate cichlid.

"Yes!" to salt... also, nudge up the temperature a little.

Use freshwater aquarium salt, and follow the directions to add enough salt for treating ill fish. Helps to have a hospital/quarantine tank.

Frequent water changes... remembering to add the proper amount of salt to the water you add. If you used a hospital tank, once the fish are healthy again, do frequent water changes until the salt levels are much lower before putting the cured fish back in the main tank.

Keep track of the ammonia/nitrite/nitrate levels.

Good Luck!
-Ryan


----------

